# Boarding a friend's horse.....



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I wouldn't look at it as helping them out. I would look at it as helping your daughter out. My parents boarded two of my friends horses for me, and I had the best experiance of my life with them, sure there were arguments and big ones, but my parents always kept out of everything. My friends and I fed every day and took care of most everything with me doing the lions share, since I lived on premisis. I still count those friends as my dearest today, and we still ride together every Sunday.

I Thank my mom all the time for that gift.

This photo is of my mom, her neice, myself and my two dearest friends riding last summer, everyone of us kept their horses at mom's house as we were growing up.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i would first sit down with the two girls and the parents and discuss the responisbilty of owning is different then just going for lessons.

so this is what i would do.
sit down with the kiddo's and make sure they both understand that yes this is for them to have fun but they need to be responsible. they would be in charge of feeding, cleaning, grooming, helping to unload the feed, or store hay, they are to muck there own stalls, i would even so much as say they would need to help repair fencing if the horses took it down.

as for cost. i would only charge for forage when there is little pasture to eat with a small fee for your assistance / stall and pasture. since i use square bales - so i would calculate basis how much one horse generally eats in one day (2.5 bales) and then times the amount of days in a month= the amount of hay needed for that month times 12 for the year= the general amount of hay needed to last the year... then with that number times it by the average cost of square bale which will give you the amount you will spend in hay for a year then divide by 12 to get the amount you should charge eash month...
but remember that is basis on supplementing hay throughout the year (12 months) if you know the amount of months you think will need to start supplementing then use that number instead.

i would also have a liability waiver encase horse or child is hurt on your property you are not liable. 

i would make it clear that they are to provide there own food, tack, blankets etc and not to use yours. i would also see if they wanted to use the same feed as you so that you and other parents can correspond a feed run together to help both parties out, also find out if they want to use your vet, if so do they want to have the horse on the same schedule as yours to save on farm visit calls for the shots etc (farm call should be split 25/75 and each owner pays for there horse) as for farrier see if they want to use yours aswell and have them on the same schedule if not make sure it is clear they will have to be available to meet with them for the appointment. 
the children must be there everyday to atleast feed there animals if not work them and clean up the barn area, etc. if possible for her to get there in the morning maybe both kids can rotate days so someone can sleep in alittle before school everyother day.

i would also make sure to have a contract stating what your ideas are for the arrangement and such and have the others agree

good luck i hope those kiddos know how lucky they are to have you consider such an option.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Wouldn't do it. There are SSSOOOOOO many things that a horse owner is responsible for that interrupt our lives, and a new owner isn't going to understand your anger if they:
1) use your grooming tools and don't put them away
2) use your tack and leave it on the ground
3) come out to ride at inconvenient times
4) come out to ride when you're away, and get hurt with THEIR horse--you might even be sued
5) friend brings another friend and borrows your daughter's horse to ride
6) doesn't clean the stall
7) leaves locked rooms in your barn unlocked
We ALL do these things when we have our horses in our backyards, but it isn't a problem.
My parents wouldn't buy me a horse, so I waited until I was 27yo to get and pay for my own. I have been the primary caretaker of ALL of my horses since 1985. People I knew then stopped asking if I was serious.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it would be a good thing for the girls & possibly you too.
But, (always a butt) I would be very hesitant to make deals or have the boarder supply her own feed & such. Also expecting her to help with chores as part of the deal can backfire.
I would have her pay a set amount each month (prepaid) & supply the horse's feed & bedding needs myself. This will avoid any hard feeling if & when the boarder fails to do their part or she thinks she is doing too much. I've seen too many friendships turn sour due too boarding deals gone bad or preceived to be bad.
If she later wants to help out you could take some off the next month's board or consider it a favor, whichever you both chose.
Be sure you have some sort of contract written up describing exactly what is expected from both parties. Also include a release of liabilty form signed by her parents, as she is a minor.
I understand this is a friend but it is still a business deal.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't EVER make deals with friends anymore. I've been screwed over too many times by friends that couldn't make payments, or said they would be out to deal with their horse and never showed up.

If you decide to go through with it. You need to sit everyone down and have a long, thorough discussion on what's to be expected from the girls, and the parents...

And have them SIGN a CONTRACT! Even if they are friends, it doesn't matter! Don't ever go into a sale or business proposal without a clearly written contract that everyone agrees on, and signatures. Or chances are, you'll get screwed over somehow.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Given that you have 2 horses already, I'd say go for it, BUT make sure your expectations are clearly outlined ahead of time, especially who pays for what, who cleans the stalls, feeds, etc. Require them to have liability insurance on their horse. 

Since this is their first horse, they will probably rely on you for a lot of information regarding proper feeding, vet, and farrier, so it might be reasonable to charge them for hay/grain and buy it yourself, particularly if none of the horses are on a special diet, and keep him on the same vaccination/deworming/farrier schedule that your horses are on.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I don't EVER make deals with friends anymore. I've been screwed over too many times by friends that couldn't make payments, or said they would be out to deal with their horse and never showed up.
> 
> If you decide to go through with it. You need to sit everyone down and have a long, thorough discussion on what's to be expected from the girls, and the parents...
> 
> And have them SIGN a CONTRACT! Even if they are friends, it doesn't matter! Don't ever go into a sale or business proposal without a clearly written contract that everyone agrees on, and signatures. Or chances are, you'll get screwed over somehow.


Pretty much all of the above.

And even with the signed contract I still wouldn't go into business with friends.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

"So, my husband and I are open to boarding for her, because we would like to help her out" That statement gets more people into situations they don't really think about. When it works out, it's a rarity, not the norm. Corporal has pretty much summed it up as that is the norm. You have to think of it as a business and run it like a business. When money gets tight, the horse board is the last thing paid, or left unpaid. Then you are put in the position of having to approach the parents, an uncomfortable position because of the children's friendship. When board is unpaid the stress levels go on overload.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I love what Taffy shared. I think this could be a beautiful gift to your daughter. I also agree with others that you need a detailed conversation with the other family and write up a summary of that conversation or a contract. You said they are a responsible family, and that is promising. 

Ask the girls to do some of the thinking too, and propose some agreements. Have them do some research too in what contracts, pricing and agreements other boarding facilities have. I am a school principal, so I love the learning opportunity this offers. Put the responsibility on the kids to lay the groundwork. They will have more buy-in for the plan and they may really surprise you! 

Finally, consult your insurance agent. Be sure you include the cost of an umbrella policy, even with signed release of liability forms. It's essential! Stuff happens. 

Good luck! The children really have a unique opportunity to build responsibility, great memories, and useful skills. They are lucky kids!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

juliemom26 said:


> They would need a place to board. There is boarding at the place she takes lesson's, but it is a little too pricey for them, although I know the boarding place to be reasonable.


I think this is the "red flag" right there...

The 'reasonable boarding place' is too pricey for them. So - they are unable / unwilling to pay the "reasonable" fee....but you expect there will be no problems paying you? Ugh! 

I think they will likely end up playing the "friend card" to the MAX and expect you to extend yourself in all kinds of ways in regards to the care of this horse. 

_We're a little short this week...catch ya next time!_

_We couldn't afford ________, and we knew you wouldn't mind if we used yours._

_I don't see why we should have to pay for that, since you were going to need it whether our horse was here or not._

etc, etc...


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ohhhh when i saw the title i had to reply... SET UP RULES! I board at a family freinds house and there daughters just got a horse. Now they magically bring their freinds over and ride in the pasture i am boarding, use my stall and dont clean it out. My stall and stuff have been used and not replaced. My grain will go disappearing. You need to set up rules for hay. Who buys what, who does what. I go out everyother day to feed my horse and my freinds horses and she does the other days. We couldnt get the BO to feed our horses if it was blizzarding out. It has turned into a nightmare. Unless you can set up rules, like get your own tack and brushes, dont touch other peoples stuff, set up how the food and buying hay will work ect. I THINK you will be ok most importantly set up how long you want them to board long term short term. Or if its short term you could have them maybe stay for a year and resign if you are still ok with them staying there. Friends are not the best people to get in with when it comes to stuff like this just becareful

I for got to put in here, make sure you set up when you will get paid and make it clear that you want to be paid on whatever day you choose.

As for the kids it could make a great experience for them or it could ruin them if parents start fighting


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm weighing in on my usual WCS or Worst Case Scenario side here.

And frankly, if they have barn and some land, am not understanding why they can't put horse there?

But never mind that.

As others have stated, these things rarely work out well. Might have done better years ago, as it did for the woman who posted pictures of her and mom and friends, but that was during time when people appreciated things that were done for them, and didn't expect a free ride. Now? Different story.

While you can "set rules" it does not mean they will be followed even one time. The whole situation of "they would be responsible for their feed/hay" will turn into "your feed and hay is feeding their horse" most of the time, if not all. And what about water? Pasture management? Fence repair? Upkeep on your barn? 

We have a horse at barn now I call DC. For Demolition Crew. So far? He has destroyed two stalls, a water bucket, feeder, and fence. And that is in month. All of it can be fixed, for the most part, but it is trainer doing fixing, and paying for supplies. And 2x12 boards, 12 foot long are pricey.

And what if horse gets hurt, and needs 24/7 care? Who will do that? And if you are looking in a mirror right now, that will be person doing it more than likely. 

What if the friends want to bring other "friends" over to let their kids ride "their" horsey, and one of them gets hurt on your place? Or chases your horse through a fence? Or they smoke/drink/cuss/let other kids run around? Then what? Do you have a bathroom in the stable area that they could use, or will you have to let them use your indoor toilets? Do you really want strange people in your house?

And what if water hose gets left on? My spousal unit left ours on at other place after watering horses, and in spite of him saying "gee, it's muddy down there", and me asking 'did you turn off the water the other day' to which he looked over at trough and said 'yeah', and me KNOWING he is an idiot!!!! The hose ran on the ground 3 days, can you say AMEN and a 300 dollar water bill???

And yes, he is still alive, but it was close, it was very close. AND he has done that here at house too, in side yard, to tune of another 200 dollars. Moron.

While I think this is a nice thing you are thinking about doing? I just would not do it if I were you. If child had grown up in "horsey" family, might think about it then, but still would probably rule against it.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, just a couple of red flags, they have a barn with a couple of acres, why don't they use that, because its a lot of work. The barn where they board is resonable why don't they board there, horses are expensive, barns are ran as a business you can't get away with as much there.

I started boarding for friends last year, I have ended it this year. It is very hard to board with friends, they use your stuff, at first its not a problem but then after they don't put your stuff away its downright annoying. I had a lady friend who gave me the board part and told me when I went to get hay she would pay the hay bill 25 days later she writes me a bounced check. First of all her horses were eating the whole time, I was letting all my hay go down so I could replenish my barn with all new hay. It was very hard for me to point out the obvious because we were friends. We aren't friends now, we didn't have a big argument and she paid the bounced check back, but as far as I'm concerned you don't treat friends that way. I finally told her I was quiting the boarding business it had become to much. 
All of these friends were piling into my house to socialize after riding tracking my floors up, my husband does that I don't want to spend my days cleaning up after people who don't live here. 
It would be nice for your daughter but think long and hard.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have been and am on the receiving end of good friends allowing me to keep my horse on their property. I am 25 now and have had a horse on their property since my junior year in high school. I do not pay them anything, but to provide my mare's grain and any supplements. I give them money for hay every time we get a new load. We just split it up between horses depending on the amount of bales each one eats a month. I am out there every evening during the week and at least once a day or twice a day on the weekends. It's understood that I help out at the barn every day (although it is perfectly acceptable if I do not make it out there once or twice a week). While the property belongs to three of the 5 ppl that have horses out there, we all pitch in like a co-op. It has worked out really well over the years, but we are a close knit group of friends. Knock on wood that there is never a falling out.c 

The point to my post is just to sow that these kinds of arrangements CAN work out, though they may be few and far between. The main thing is for the person on the receiving end to never take their position for granted and to show/express their appreciation whether that is by diligently working and helping out and or verbally mentioning it occasionally.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

2 girls in my grade board their horse(s) at one of their houses. The boarder needs to pay $200 a month, pay for hay, grain, vet farrier, all that, and needs to pick the stalls herself. The other girl who lives there feeds them and turns them out. It worked out fine, but they did have a contract and waivers in case something happened. Thank goodness they did, since one of them fell off a horse and broke both arms.


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've done this on several separate occasions. I think it depends on the people involved on both sides. Your personalities and such. On the legal side, have a boarding agreemant and liability waiver made up (I had my attorney do mine) printed out and both parties sign. Consider insurance in your area. Our state protects equine owners from a lot of the liability associated with boarding, but I had a waiver drawn up citing our laws and signed by boarder. These are things you must do no matter how good of friends you are. Then consider how much extra work you're willing to take on. Because despite all the promises, I've found kids to not always be reliable. Things happen. They get sick, after school games, dances and the like..the list goes on. And at least in my case, it always fell on me. That extra water bucket and stall to clean got really old. Especially in the dead of winter. Point is, no matter how well intentioned the kids are, you have to just assume it is one extra for you to care for and adjust your costs accordingly. Their hay and shavings? Thats what I did too but somehow my hay and shavings were always missing too..on the other hand, drawn up right and all parties agree and sign on it..could be a great thing! Just never worked out that way for me


----------

